# Very rough foot pads on dog



## momof3

For some reason our lab has the worlds roughest pads on his feet. He can scratch the fool out of you with just the bottom of his feet. Does anyone have any idea how I can soften them just a little bit.


----------



## Gally

Maybe a little foot massage with some coconut oil? If she licks it off after it's healthy for her too.


----------



## Niraya

Paw wax.
(too short)


----------



## Roloni

Those rough paws are there for a reason...Traction...
You got a 4 wheel drive Web Toe Rubicon Labrador....
He will never get stuck in the snow.


----------



## momof3

But those pads are ripping the skin off my body. He likes to slide into the bed with you and I swear I don't have to shave my legs because he has ripped half the skin off.


----------



## WestieLove

I would say the same thing as Roloni but if you are really looking for something maybe try Bag Balm.


----------



## Poly

momof3 said:


> But those pads are ripping the skin off my body. He likes to slide into the bed with you and I swear I don't have to shave my legs because he has ripped half the skin off.


Softening your dog's pads is a VERY BAD idea, especially if your dog spends any time outside or does any kind of activities. It will make the pads prone to injury. Pad injuries are not nice to deal with and can lead to serious complications. 

Pads SHOULD feel very rough and sandpapery. As long as they are not cracked, leave them alone.


----------



## momof3

His pads have like little shards of skin sticking from them,I tried to get a picture but it just didn't come out. They are like super rough compare to any other dog I have or been around. It doesn't seem to bother him but he will try and creep up to lay on your lap and ends up using you kinda to pull up and its worse than puppy toenails that have been trimmed into a point.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Poly said:


> Softening your dog's pads is a VERY BAD idea, especially if your dog spends any time outside or does any kind of activities. It will make the pads prone to injury. Pad injuries are not nice to deal with and can lead to serious complications.
> 
> Pads SHOULD feel very rough and sandpapery. As long as they are not cracked, leave them alone.


Agreed. *Too Short*


----------



## momof3

I don't want them soft like in puppy soft I just need to try and soften them a little to where if he lays his foot on you,you aren't going holy hannah thats tearing my skin off. I checked the pads and they aren't cracked. He likes having his nails done with the dremmel tool and if I pick it up he comes over sits in front of you and smacks you with his paw and we have actual scratches from his pads.


----------



## acavfan

Something like this maybe? http://www.amazon.com/Cain-Able-Moisturizing-Pets-Ounces/dp/B000FFBNQA

Other posters are right in that you don't want to soften their pads because it is protective, but maybe something like that will smooth the pad out without softening it much.


----------



## momof3

Thank you that may work


----------



## nh0979

I have a yellow lab myself and I know how you feel. Mine are just like you described and it hurts like he** when he tries to pad me or tries to jump on me on the odd occasion. He has scrapped up my roommate's leather sofa and recliner from getting up and down everyday. It's a good thing I'm vegan and my sofa is made of cloth since he takes turns from one to the other throughout the day. Anyway, I just want to say that I do agree with the other comments made by others that you don't want to soften their paws because it's protective. However, it's a little different when he is constantly drawing blood trying to love you. 

I solved my dilemma when I recently switched my dog's daycare. His new daycare offers a spa service called pad shaving and it smoothes out the toughness and makes the paws much more bearable. It's not a permanent fix since he goes out everyday and plays his heart out. I try not to get them done too often but about every 3 or 4 weeks. Life has gotten so much better now that I don't have to worry about him scratching up anyone. If none of the other suggestions work, you may want to see if anyone in your area provides that service and give it a shot. Good luck!!


----------



## Foresthund

I never heard of shaving the actual paw pads,frankly paws should be rough. My Rott has scratchy and sometimes painful paws but those things are practically bullet proof. And when looking for antiseptic for a injury right above his paw pad and hearing of people with dogs that have their dogs paws tear badly,sometimes cleanly off any time their active I wouldn't want to risk weakening them.

Also your replying to a old thread so I`m replying to you.


----------

